# Adding a single-pole switch to 3-way switch



## rogermusa (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been struggling with this for several hours now. I appreciate the advice in advance.

I have a light that is controlled by two 3-way switches exactly as below.










I need to add a SEPARATE single-pole switch (to control a DIFFERENT light source) BESIDE the second 3-way switch (the one on the right).

Can this be done? If so, how do I make the connection from the 3-way switch on the right to the single-pole switch I want to add.

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

the simple answer is: you can't.



you need the constant power which is fed to the switch on the left. Anything that comes to the switch on the right is controlled by the switch on the left as well as the switch on the right.


----------



## rogermusa (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply, nap. No wonder it wasn't working.

Since this is a new construction, would any of these 3-way switch configurations allow for adding a single-pole switch as mentioned above? http://www.easy-do-it-yourself-home-improvements.com/3-way-switch-wiring-diagram.html

If not, what would you recommend as the easiest way to add a new switch without having to get power directly from the electrical box? (I do have a nearby outlet I could get power from, but it would be exceeded my load limit)

Thanks again.
Roger


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

is there a means to run a cable from the box on the left to the box on the right?


----------



## rogermusa (Apr 9, 2010)

There really isn't, nap. The switch on the left is in an awkward place and quite far from where I want to add the new switch. It would actually be easier for me to add a new 15 amp breaker and power the switch directly from the electrical box.

What did you have in mind, anyway?

Thanks again, nap.
Roger


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

just dragging another cable over from that box so you could bring the hot to the box you need. 

so, what it sounds like is you need to find out the best/easiest place to get unswitched power. If the recep circuit is not adequate and there are no other circuits close, then it looks like back to the panel you go. I know it can be fun.:whistling2:


----------



## rogermusa (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the great news, nap. (laughs)

I really do appreciate all your help here. You saved me countless hours of frustration. Much obliged.

Roger


----------

